# Ruger P95 Problems



## zbgsaa (Aug 23, 2007)

I am about to pick up an older version p95 if I can get these problems resolved. I took it to the range today. Shooting qualifier from my job clean the gun. The owner put a ton of grease all over the slide and everywhere. Guy cleaned it and did not oil/grease it. I took it to the range and put about 65 rounds through it. On almost every shot. It would misfeed (load the ammo in crooked and make the slide jam). Then it would not eject the empty casing after the shot. I had to manual pull the slide back dump the case on every shot except 5 or 6. The gun did not have a problem when the guy qualified with it a few months ago. 

Could this be caused by the lack of grease on the slide or from the mag?

Ammo was 10 rounds of unknown and 50 rounds of Independence. It is a nice gun. Has a good amount of wear on the outside but I talked the guy down to $225 for the gun, 3 mags, and a nylon. Holster.

How do i fix this problem because I think it is a killer deal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a P94 and I clean after shooting, lightly oil and have never had a malfunction of any sort. I bought it when I had my FFL and gave that up during Clintons dealer purge.

If I had to guess I'd say there was a problem with the spring or mags. I'd contact Ruger and let them deal with it. I'm bet they will fix for free or a small shipping fee. I can't figure why he would cover with grease in the first place. Isn't it stainless over aluminum?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, if it was cleaned and de-greased with an aerosol cleaner, it could have been so dry that it wouldn't function properly. Also, I've heard bad things about some of that brand ammo.

I say give it a spritz of good quality lubricant and try a box of known quality ammo and see what happens. If it still chokes, then (as said above) it should probably go back to the factory for fixin'.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

zbgsaa said:


> I am about to pick up an older version p95 if I can get these problems resolved. I took it to the range today. Shooting qualifier from my job clean the gun. The owner put a ton of grease all over the slide and everywhere. Guy cleaned it and did not oil/grease it. I took it to the range and put about 65 rounds through it. On almost every shot. It would misfeed (load the ammo in crooked and make the slide jam). Then it would not eject the empty casing after the shot. I had to manual pull the slide back dump the case on every shot except 5 or 6. The gun did not have a problem when the guy qualified with it a few months ago.
> 
> Could this be caused by the lack of grease on the slide or from the mag?
> 
> ...


I have a P-95 which I love shooting. I put it back together once after cleaning and it got stuck where the slide would not move. It took taking a long slim pick up the mag well and pull down the lever. Now this happen a couple more time and my son said you have to have it all in line just right before putting it back together. Then it would do what yours is doing at the range. I was getting ready to send it back to ruger but wanted to shoot it one more time. It happen again but the problem is it is stuck with a live round in it this time. I thought about taking it to the range when no one is there and work on it. Then I can see myself with a head wound. I'm going to take it to a gunsmith and have him remove the round and then send it back to Ruger. I love this pistol and it shoots like a dream. I would never carry one because of this. I will alway own one if I get it fix.


----------



## ghagerjr (Jan 31, 2009)

I had the same problem a while back and e-mailed Ruger for advice and they replied ...."It sounds like the extractor does not have enough tension and is slipping off of the cartridge at extraction. You can remove the extractor and give it a little bend to give it more tension." ....I removed the extractor (which already has a slight bend to it) and bent it more, a very slight amount, reinstalled it and have not had that broblem since fixed. In fact I have fired over 800 rounds of ammo and not one jam.

George from Virginia Beach


----------

